# For Sale: Daiwa Millionaire CVZ-300A



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Up for grab is an out of the box new Daiwa Millionaire CVZ-300A. Reel has line on it but it was never fish. Reel comes with Smooth Drag metal washers and carbontex washers. Cal drag grease was used on the washers. Reel is very very smooth. The reel itself has no marks on it. The handle has little light marks on it. You can't really see those marks unless you really looking for them. 

Price: $220

Shipping is $8. I will cover the shipping cost if it costs over $8.

Please PM me or call me at 763-213-6779.

Thanks.

Ronn


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ronn
You might want to read the first two posts at the beginning of this forum Marketplace. Then adjust your posts from there. They start with "Selling via PMs" and The Rules


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Please contact me using this post only if you are interested in the item. Do not PM me. Thank you.


----------

